# Try Salt instead



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

When we make our coffee at home we spend a good deal of money, time and effort to ensure that what we are drinking is balanced and not bitter.

When we are out and about we don't have that control so ending up with a coffee that is not optimal and probably made with beans that are less than stellar what can we do?

Well, here is an idea to try....

To lose the bitterness but keep the other flavours of your coffee, instead of masking it with sugar & Milk or cream, add a pinch of salt.

A study showed that sodium ions suppress bitterness and enhance flavour.

http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v387/n6633/full/387563a0.html (paywalled so try the alternate)

http://www.nature.com/articles/42388.epdf?referrer_access_token=S-zGugzYVachduu_lYc9vdRgN0jAjWel9jnR3ZoTv0Nlra3xY518-qrhBZ6d3b0H_r8tb-LiSAnn2jpkBOhxZ7MA0UugvnzmWYIpIHiUJfcy9ToRbRCUErBFdrO0wIxo5_FH3XDY63PQ2XE7NKAwuh7beO24-gn9K6jWSicEU0g74TRs8PJah1_9uBvvoIN3F9QL-6ha0Q62auZCtJUAo_uTZiC-lm6mQ7_S4vFNhrJbOYZQckQlEsKoBqgkKn-0TIzZl_WGDaPuQalHjKUUwQ%3D%3D&tracking_referrer=metro.co.uk

I wonder if the use of butter in coffee is also related to this.

Not a new idea by any means but I just thought I would Invite your thoughts on this folks


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I used to take sugar in coffee to mask the bitterness, then I learned to make it properly.

I think I'm a bit of a purist


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Although I like salt with chocolate and porridge.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Salty porridge is just wrong! Aldi do a lovely sea salt chocolate.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Salt in porridge should be accompanied by a shot of your favourite malt - sets you up for the day.


----------



## Farravi (Dec 12, 2013)

Salty porridge and a dollop of ketchup is da bomb.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Just roast the coffee lighter


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Salt in porridge should be accompanied by a shot of your favourite malt - sets you up for the day.


Then knocks you down


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I've always had salt in my porridge. Must be cos I grew up on the other side of the wall. Everyone down here thinks it's weird. If you don't have salt you need a lot of syrup (golden or maple depending on your level of bourgeoisie on the day).

I have never tried salt in coffee, but should I ever be kidnapped and forced to drink *$ I will try it.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

I am sure I read in a Tom Clancy novel years ago about a sea captain taking salt in his coffee, a naval tradition?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Hairy_Hogg said:


> I am sure I read in a Tom Clancy novel years ago about a sea captain taking salt in his coffee, a naval tradition?


He probably drank his own urine too.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Hairy_Hogg said:


> I am sure I read in a Tom Clancy novel years ago about a sea captain taking salt in his coffee, a naval tradition?


...unless made with fresh sea water...









eek!

John


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Salt is alkaline so will neutralise acids? You can try this by putting some salt on a very sour acidic orange - it will taste sweeter. As coffee contains mild acids, a small amount of salt should help neutralise this.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Hairy_Hogg said:


> I am sure I read in a Tom Clancy novel years ago about a sea captain taking salt in his coffee, a naval tradition?


That sounds familiar, I seem to recall someone once telling me that the Navy add salt to the grounds before they brew.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

When I make brewed coffee I add a couple of drops of solé (salty water I add to my morning pint of water for hydration purposes) to my boiled water. The resultant brew is really tasty, way nicer than a straight brew.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Maybe roasters will launch ready-salted options , you know with the little blue sachet in the bag


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Salt in porridge should be accompanied by a shot of your favourite malt - sets you up for the day.


Ovaltine would be my top choice here.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Salt in porridge should be accompanied by a shot of your favourite malt - sets you up for the day.


I am in whole hearted agreement with this.... well sans the salt.... Oh and sans the porridge....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Have it every morning.....I think.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Salt is alkaline so will neutralise acids? You can try this by putting some salt on a very sour acidic orange - it will taste sweeter. As coffee contains mild acids, a small amount of salt should help neutralise this.


Salt (sodium chloride at least) is neutral as it's formed from the reaction of a strong (fully dissociated) acid, hydrochloric acid, and a strong base, sodium hydroxide. Same will be true of potassium chloride etc.

Only a salt from sodium hydroxide and a weak acid will be basic (alkaline) e.g. sodium carbonate etc.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I just add a bit of sugar (1/2 tsp) to the milk before steaming. I never used to but my partner prefers it and I've got into the habit as well..


----------



## hippy_dude (Sep 22, 2015)

Rhys said:


> I just add a bit of sugar (1/2 tsp) to the milk before steaming. I never used to but my partner prefers it and I've got into the habit as well..


I gotta admit, I used to do this with white chocolate sauce and/or maple syrup before I find the beauty in the subtleties of the coffee flavour notes.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rhys said:


> I just add a bit of sugar (1/2 tsp) to the milk before steaming. I never used to but my partner prefers it and I've got into the habit as well..


If done right Your milk doesn't/shouldn't lack sweetness , so it must be that coffee does


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> If done right Your milk doesn't/shouldn't lack sweetness , so it must be that coffee does


Yeah, I'm using dark roasted (CC DSOL from a while back, was frozen - Casa Espresso DSOL, also from a while back, CC decaf darker roasted etc.. you get the idea)

With it being more on the cocoa side and I don't find milk sweet enough tbh (just my taste preference). I can drink it without sugar, but just got into the habit as our lass prefers it with a bit added.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Drink better coffee. Full stop. If you can't find a coffee that you can get sweetness from, then adjust your recipe first and then consider changing beans.


----------

